# Phrag. besseae 'Rocket Town' 4N



## lienluu (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Mathias (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow, very nice! :clap:


----------



## Shiva (Mar 13, 2011)

I'll let NYEric say it for me this time only.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 13, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## Marc (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice besseae


----------



## Dido (Mar 13, 2011)

really great color


----------



## Bolero (Mar 13, 2011)

That is the best coloured besseae I've ever seen.......surely!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 13, 2011)

Excellent color!!!

Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 13, 2011)

Yummmmmmm!


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 13, 2011)

great color,very nice


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 13, 2011)

Great bloom!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting....always good to see different bloomings of this cultivar since we see its genes all over in Acker's crosses!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2011)

Yay besseae! Good color. How big is the plant?


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 14, 2011)

Like it too!!! Jean


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 14, 2011)

Very nice! Impressive yellow rim!


----------



## Justin (Mar 14, 2011)

wow, gorgeous!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## lienluu (May 22, 2011)

An updated photo


----------



## etex (May 22, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Braem (May 22, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Wow, very nice! :clap:


And who counted the chromosomes??


----------



## lienluu (May 22, 2011)

Braem said:


> And who counted the chromosomes??



The Eric Young Foundation


----------



## Braem (May 22, 2011)

lienluu said:


>


I found some other plants with the same designation on the web ... the colour very different ... so .. which one is supposed to be 4n???


----------



## jjkOC (May 22, 2011)

Very beautiful color!


----------



## Roth (May 22, 2011)

At the Eric Young, Don Wimber was in charge of counting the chromosome, but he did so only for the plants they used for subsequent breeding. The remaining were sold 'as is', and many people and resellers put the 4n afterwards.

The problem - similar to the roth Mt Millais divisions sold in America, is that Mike T. was their agent for the US, and a lot of swaps occured...

Now, the leaves of the original 4n besseae, counted by Wimber, were in the 5-7cm width range, and the flowers were exceptionnally full. I have never seen those plants again, it was in 1993-1996. Some were on display at the WOC in Glasgow, so there should be pictures.


----------



## Braem (May 23, 2011)

lienluu said:


> The Eric Young Foundation


So ... ?? Have you seen the karyotype of YOUR plant ... how about the differences ... just google for the plant ... Don Wimber certainly counted "a besseae" but what with the others they sold "as is"?????


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 23, 2011)

Very nice! Stunning colour!


----------



## valenzino (May 23, 2011)

I've seen some photos of the original bessaes 4N from eyof and all had some "thoots" on the petals like nearly all their 4N progeny...cant see this characteristic on this flower...also the shape and colour seems different but photogrophy makes difficult to say...

Still a nice flower


----------



## valenzino (May 23, 2011)

the baessae from OL that suppose to be a 4N is more similar to what I've seen even if not have "tooths"


----------



## SlipperFan (May 23, 2011)

Redder than red!


----------



## Braem (May 24, 2011)

valenzino said:


> the baessae from OL that suppose to be a 4N is more similar to what I've seen even if not have "tooths"


4 N plants cannot be judged by what one sees ... we need to see the karyotype of that given plant. Otherwise there is no way to say "4 N".
And by teh variation I found in plants that are called "Rocket Town 4N" I am very sceptical ... 
And yes, the flower is great ... but that is all.


----------



## Bolero (May 24, 2011)

Stunning colour, it's hard to imagine better.


----------



## valenzino (May 24, 2011)

Braem said:


> 4 N plants cannot be judged by what one sees ... we need to see the karyotype of that given plant. Otherwise there is no way to say "4 N".
> And by teh variation I found in plants that are called "Rocket Town 4N" I am very sceptical ...
> And yes, the flower is great ... but that is all.



I agree,its absolutely not a "scentific" way of judging,but usually on palyploid Phrags,the teth are present due to ploydity instability in cells(some are 3n,some 4n etc...but majority are 4n),and so irregular tissue on edges...but I am not a PHD and so Is only speculation...only way to know is a complete test.

Exaple of a 4N bessae hybrid with teeth...from EYOF(plant taken directly from EYOF many years ago and one of parents is the original 4N peruvian type bessae):

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4535228148/in/photostream


----------



## Roth (May 24, 2011)

I start a new thread about EYOF plants and a bit of history...


----------

